
Soviet Venus Images - yamaneko
http://mentallandscape.com/C_CatalogVenus.htm
======
yamaneko
Past discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4360763](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4360763)

Also interesting, Venera 14 carried acoustic microphones which were able to
record the sound of Venus. You can listen to it here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jZDW53U8qQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jZDW53U8qQ)

